
An Oddball in YouTube's World - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/an-oddball-in-youtubes-world/
======
1123581321
Enjoyed this. For people who like this kind of writing about small businesses
with staying power, I suggest the articles The Distance put out before they
became a podcast (understandable, but sad!) They're linked at the bottom of
this page: [https://thedistance.com/](https://thedistance.com/)

